# Aviva Summer Top for Women, S-3XL (C)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

https://hookedonpatterns.com/crochet-blog/free-summer-top-crochet-pattern-aviva


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ravelry link
This is a paid pattern on Ravelry, but it's free on designer's website.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aviva-mesh-top-tee


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for sharing! This is a beautiful top.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty thanks for sharing


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

choiyuk96 said:


> https://hookedonpatterns.com/crochet-blog/free-summer-top-crochet-pattern-aviva


Lovely, thanks.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A lovely summer top … looks so very neat. Thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a nice looking top, I wish it was a knitted pattern.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

very nice and flattering for most.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is so pretty, saved it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Nice top, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice summer top... thanks for sharing


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cute summer pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------

